# Trotting like he means business



## Watcheye (Apr 11, 2010)

This post kind of goes along with my other post about my day with April. One of the things we did was get some of my minis moving to see if they might be able to look good for liberty. This is how Elliot did.



























I rather like this one



:shocked















JJ got in on it











discussing the performance with April






Ive never done liberty myself but I figured he looked pretty darn good.


----------



## AnnaC (Apr 12, 2010)

I figure he looks pretty darn good too








Go for it - good luck!

Anna


----------



## Watcheye (Apr 12, 2010)

Thanks! Well see what the future holds and if I chicken out or not


----------



## hafpints (Apr 12, 2010)

I will not let you chicken out you are going to at least one show with me this year.

April


----------



## Watcheye (Apr 12, 2010)

hafpints said:


> I will not let you chicken out you are going to at least one show with me this year.April






we can all watch me run around like a chicken with my head cut off! Bring the cam corder! You remember how distracted I was watching all of the 4H kids play with the minis? Itll be a lot like that! LOL


----------



## Tab (Apr 12, 2010)

Beautiful mover and shaker


----------



## love_casper (Apr 12, 2010)

WOW!

He's so beautiful, I love him!! You plan on driving him in the future too? (That's a suggestion more than a question, lol!)


----------



## Watcheye (Apr 12, 2010)

love_casper said:


> WOW!
> He's so beautiful, I love him!! You plan on driving him in the future too? (That's a suggestion more than a question, lol!)


Oh yes I would love to drive him! I just need to get a new cart and harness! That might be a little while yet.


----------



## Matt73 (Apr 12, 2010)

I love him



He looks a bit like a certain new filly in my barn


----------



## Watcheye (Apr 12, 2010)

Matt73 said:


> I love him
> 
> 
> 
> He looks a bit like a certain new filly in my barn


Thats what I was thinking! Your girl is very nice!


----------



## LC Farm (Apr 15, 2010)

Hopefully we will run into you at a show and get to meet you. We met April at a little get together earlier this year. It was alot of fun. We are wanting to do liberty to but I am very scared once I turn my horse loose I will not be able to catch them.


----------



## Watcheye (Apr 15, 2010)

LC Farm said:


> Hopefully we will run into you at a show and get to meet you. We met April at a little get together earlier this year. It was alot of fun. We are wanting to do liberty to but I am very scared once I turn my horse loose I will not be able to catch them.


Yeah I worry about the caching part too






Theyll probably be all over the place! April is a great friend.



I love meeting forum members!


----------



## hafpints (Apr 15, 2010)

Everyone has that fear that they cannot catch their horse after they set them free in the ring and then make them run. It is an awesome adrenalin (sp?) rush. I think he would be awesome hooked to a cart too, so would his dad if he wasn't so short


----------



## Watcheye (Apr 15, 2010)

Yes Elliot and Funny Side are the two that I am most eager to see hooked to a cart. It should be awesome. April I think Espresso needs a chariot complete with head feathers!



Hes so cute!


----------



## hafpints (Apr 15, 2010)

If only that could happen I don't think I would ever be able to get him to stop and stand still for anything.


----------



## Watcheye (Apr 15, 2010)

hafpints said:


> If only that could happen I don't think I would ever be able to get him to stop and stand still for anything.


Thats why he would need the chariot! It demands feathers and prancing!



:BigGrin


----------

